# Pinbelegung AT / ATX - Netzteil



## volker (17 August 2005)

hallo

ich hab hier einen pc (celeron450) der nach ein paar sekunden immer wieder ausgeht.
je mehr verbaucher ich abziehe, desto länger bleibt er an

ich denke, dass das netzteil beschädigt ist.

ich habe hier noch ein paar alte netzteile für at-boards.

kann ich diese für ein atx-board verwenden?

hat vielleicht jemand mal die belegung der pins?


----------



## SPS Markus (17 August 2005)

Hallo Volker,

leider muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ein AT-Netzteil ist leider nicht für ATX-Boards zu benutzen.
(Es gab mal Board's ganz zu Anfang wo du auch ein AT-Netzteil anschließen konntest.)
ATX-Netzteile stellen dem Motherboard auch in ausgeschaltetem Zustand 5Volt zur Verfügung.
Außerdem hat ein ATX-NT eine 3,3Volt Schiene, was es bei AT noch nicht gab.

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Guten Morgen Volker,

schau mal hier: 
http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/stecker/atx_netzteil.html

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

...
und hier fuer AT:
http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.de/psu_connector.html


----------

